# Alternative to MACALLAN 12 SCOTCH



## maxlexi

I just bought my first bottle of Macallan 12 scotch and I LOVE it. I really enjoy drinking it but I was wondering if there is a similar less expensive alternative to Macallan 12. Thanks for any suggestions since I love the flavor profile of the Macallan 12.


----------



## Frodo

Unfortunately the answer is...not really. Glenfarclas and Mortlatch are close but the 'farclas is just as expensive at 12yrs and lower, and the Mortlatch is seldom bottled as a distillery bottling. There are however, many sherried whiskies that while they do not taste the same as Mac, they do share a common (sherry) influence.


----------



## sligub

If I'm right in saying it the sherry cask you could try some of the other speysides that use sherry casks. Macallan do a 10yo both in fine oak and sherry that's good or try the Aberlour 12yo which I've not tried but have heard good things. Both are about £15 cheaper in the UK but unsure of US prices


----------



## Maximon

Dang, I was really, REALLY hoping you were offering an alternative to Mac 12. That is far and away my go-to scotch but I end up drinking it waaaaaaay to quickly for the price tag. I'll take a look at those others suggested here though unfortunately my local liqour store has a fairly limited selection.


----------



## Ehlonya

Have you tried American Bourbon (example: Old Rip Van Winkle 10 yr old 107 proof or W.L. Weller Antique bottled at 107 proofs)?


----------



## fiddlegrin

Ehlonya said:


> Have you tried American Bourbon (example: Old Rip Van Winkle 10 yr old 107 proof or W.L. Weller Antique bottled at 107 proofs)?


It's hard for me to imagine one can find those for less than $21/ 750ml. That what the mac was on sale for the other day...

Is it possible? :dunno:


----------

